# Whats everyones favorite mouth call?



## Invisible (Sep 3, 2008)

Southland's 2.5 reed ghost cut. (.006 red over two .003 natural reeds) By far the most versatile mouth call I've blown. It has a perfect mid range whine in the yelps, and can be dialed back for "henny" clucks and purrs. 

Hendershot's 3 reed batwing gets the nod for the loud stuff. Super realistic cutts, cackles and excited yelps.


----------

